# GE Silicone 1- A picture is worth ?



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi - I went to home depot. Found some GE silicone 1. Some of them said they were not safe for aquarium use. This one does not say that. Is it the safe stuff -->


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

It appears to be. As long as it doesn't say cured product is mold and mildew resistant...


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

I have the same stuff and was wondering the same thing because it was door and window I did look over the label and couldn't find anything about mold or mildew before during or after.


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

MightyWarMonger said:


> I have the same stuff and was wondering the same thing because it was door and window I did look over the label and couldn't find anything about mold or mildew before during or after.


My understanding is they had to remove that info, because they make silicone sold in LFS sold under aquarium manufactures names.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

You have to be careful with store brands they are usually mold resistant but its not on the label


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> they make silicone sold in LFS


I think it is more a liability problem, the extra you pay for "aquarium safe" on the label probably makes a boat payment for some attorney on retainer. :lol:


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

that is the same bottle i used for the rocks in my 220. I did the whole back of the tank with it, good luck 18 fisher :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

afoctober2 said:


> You have to be careful with store brands they are usually mold resistant but its not on the label


Most of the store brands we have here say " ideal for aquariums" on the label. Most store brands are usually nothing more than rebranded national brands. You can bet that if there is an added feature, the label would advertise it as an added enticement to purchase it over other brands. The profitability of store brands is normally better than national brands.


----------



## atvaholic (Nov 4, 2008)

While im thinking about it...is hot gluse safe for aquarium use?


----------



## mikew652 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you're good to go. I have read and read and just used to the same as you have to reseal a usedd 55 gallon I bought. Smelled the same as the All-Glass stuff.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats the stuff I used, and seems to be recommended for aquarium use all over the webz.


----------



## kgrice (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you should be fine, i am using the same stuff on two fully stocked tanks now for about 4 months, with no issues yet>

good luck on the reseal. its easy just nerve racking the first time you refill.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

atvaholic said:


> While im thinking about it...is hot gluse safe for aquarium use?


I have been using hot glue in the rebuilding filter plates to glue the floss on for over a year now with no issues. As a matter of fact some of the store bought ornaments with plants have the plants glued on with hot glue. How do I know this because washing them out with hot water made the glue melt and the plants fall off :lol:


----------

